# Updates on (Aretha) Franklin :)



## Leebug (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey all 

A few updates on Franklin:
Franklin's official name is Art Shell, Franklin being his middle name. (My hubby is the football fan and my girls are 4 & 5, anyone seen the cartoon? Anyway, that's how we named him) Well, since there have been recent posts of~ "holy moly, she's a he!!" ~ We thought that, if in the future, he becomes a she~ Arthur/Aretha Franklin Shell will work out just fine if we have to drop a name 

We've been keeping him hot and humid!! With lots of outside time. His back legs seem to be stronger but he still does not "stand" on them, they still lay out to the sides but he gets around just great  

Here are a few pics, enjoy!!

Franklin enjoying his daily soak






"can't a guy get a little privacy!?"




he's not camera shy!




a little wink 








"is this my good side?"




"or is this better?"













a tight squeeze, he must be getting bigger 

























humid-hide




it's a tough life




"you can't come in!"




his "jacked" up shell




split scute?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2011)

What a cute little tortoise. Now that Danny's back with us you ought to send him a PM with this thread's link. He'll be able to tell you for sure if Franklin came from Texas or not.

Its so heartwarming to see him looking so happy.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking great!!! 
I love all the captions.
My favorite? "You can't come in"
hahahah 
Great job reviving him...
And I named my tortoise Franklin after the cartoon also


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Franklin is so adorable and so obviously loved.


----------



## Leebug (Mar 23, 2011)

how do I find Danny?

Thank you!! It's been just over 3 months since we've had him, he is much more active these days & I just can't get enough of him  I wondering how old he is, I know there is no way of really telling... Maybe I should finally measure him!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2011)

Go to the "member list" and at the bottom of the page type in "Egyptiandan" When it comes up, click on his name. That will take you to a page where you can send him a PM or an email. I think he prefers PM.


----------



## Leebug (Mar 23, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Go to the "member list" and at the bottom of the page type in "Egyptiandan" When it comes up, click on his name. That will take you to a page where you can send him a PM or an email. I think he prefers PM.



 doing it now, so curious to find out!


----------



## coreyc (Mar 23, 2011)

Great pic's


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 23, 2011)

He looks so much happier now  You are doing an excellent job with him!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 23, 2011)

He looks happy, nice pictures.


----------



## Isa (Mar 23, 2011)

Awww Franklin is gorgeous  He looks very happy, you are doing a very good job


----------



## Leebug (Mar 23, 2011)

THANK YOU!!! I hope he is happy & not in a lot of pain, I am sure having MBD is no walk in the park... We are trying our best to give him a good life and hopefully turn this lil guy around


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 23, 2011)

Franklin is still a Desert tortoise  that hasn't changed any 

Danny


----------



## Leebug (Mar 23, 2011)

Franklin the DT got some serious "air time" while exercising today!!!
After about 4 hours in the sun wandering his little area outside~ he did his "physical therapy" on the rocks, he's become quite the rock climber and was really pushing up his little body when going from rock to rock (these are flat rocks that make a little pathway in the backyard) I also take him out front where it's all rocks, I just wonder if these may hurt him, since he doesn't stand, he scoots on his belly... could him scooting across the rocks or concrete hurt him?? Do they have feeling on the underside? His legs scoot across whatever surface he is crawling on too, it's not too much time that he spends crawling on the rocks, I mostly put him on them for him to get a good work out. I always check his legs after but they seem fine... Just wondering if anyone can give me some imput on if this "rock climbing" is a good idea... I just figure the more he uses these back legs the faster he'll recover???


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2011)

egyptiandan said:


> Franklin is still a Desert tortoise  that hasn't changed any
> 
> Danny



Some of our members were saying it was a Texas tortoise, that's why we were wondering. Thanks Danny!


I don't think it would be harmful. He doesn't really weigh that much to harm his shell. Now if my Dudley were to be scraping across rocks, it might be harmful, but no Franklin. Its good that he uses his legs. All that exercise help him regain the use of his legs.


----------



## terryo (Mar 23, 2011)

What a great thread, with some wonderful pictures. Every time I see him I feel happy.


----------



## luke (Mar 24, 2011)

Franklin is a Tought little guy, I'm sure his legs will feel better in no time under your care.


----------



## Leebug (Mar 24, 2011)

I sure hope so!! It's so funny to me how excited I got when he was getting some "air time" during exercise yday  (Someone should put out some sort of warning about how fast you can fall in love & become obsessed with your  cute little four legged & shelled friends!!! Seriously~ I wake up and think "I hope Franklin is warm enough... (get up, check temps and then make coffee) 

During his morning soak, my daughter added a few rocks followed by a few pansies (which he is not a fan of)~ but the rocks gave me an idea... so after he did his "business" I added a whole bunch of rocks so he could soak in a nice, warm, rock spa 
He seemed to enjoy it, definitely could get around a lot better than slipping and slidding on the bottom of the tub!!
Here's a few pics~
Coffee, Kayla and Franklin... my morning routine! (ok... who am I kidding? It's and all day routine!!)




"what the ???"




"I'd rather just lay on these rocks and soak up the sun!"




"too bad you can't join me, this is really nice!!"












"ahhhhhhh, this is the LIFE!!!"




"how 'bout a little coffee??"





 Hope you enjoyed the pics! Thank you for all of the encouraging words!!! I think I am doing a good job and Franklin does seem to be doing better on a daily basis, getting stronger everyday!!!


----------



## Leebug (Apr 5, 2011)

(this is a video... hopefully I did it right, click on it to watch)



Franklin has been trying to get up and over this rock for about a week now, he finally made it  Somebody's legs are getting stronger


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, go Franklin. Really great that you have been taking the time to do physical therapy with him. I wonder if there is a market for Tortoise PT??


----------



## Paige Lewis (Apr 5, 2011)

It is so good to see him doing so much better, he is lucky to have you!


----------



## Edna (Apr 5, 2011)

I love the rock-spa pictures. I really would love to join him in there, as long as he promises not to poo! You're doing a great job with him.


----------



## Leebug (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you!!
If were not at the park, zoo, or library... we're out back w/ Franklin!! He's been getting a min. of 3-4 hours of sun a day~ I still don't like to leave him alone out back since his area is not covered~ the birds seem to creep up on him any chance they get if he is unattended... mostly black birds, anyone know if they would bother him???
We have him on a really good diet and have cut back the calcium to 3x a week, still doing daily soaks~ I'm pretty sure that's his favorite part of the day, we do them outside w/ the rocks now, always  Such a spoiled little guy


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww I love the pictures of him soaking up the sun in his little rock pool  
I also added rocks to my tort's water dish when he was a baby, to make it easier for him to walk around  
He looks much happier


----------



## rachael (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, Art Shell DOES look like a TT to me. Still so much to learn!
I love that you guys have her and are giving her such a great home.


----------

